# Edge Shmitts



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Guys,

Just to let those that have been asking know, we now have Edge Smitts back in stock :thumb:

They are the new version with the cord on them to that can go round your wrist so they dont fall off which can also use to hang it up to dry it.

Shmitts here - http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=60

Cheers,

Johnny


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Order going in now mate.


----------

